# My Brichardi...



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

This guy will be going in a 20 gallon long tank setup for Tangz..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Your brichardi is actually a Neolamprologus pulcher "daffodil" and not a brichardi at all... and a nice one at that.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

*Fogelhund*
How can you tell the difference between a daffodil and brichardi.Do they have different temperment :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Neolamprologus Marco said:


> *Fogelhund*
> How can you tell the difference between a daffodil and brichardi.Do they have different temperment :-?


Well, that is becoming a bit tricky, as there has been some scientific conjecture that both brichardi and daffodil fall into the pulcher species.

Having said that, those fish that are considered brichardi have markings on their face that make a T, while pulcher have two fairly parallel lines. ll

There isn't much of a difference in temperment.


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

OO ok thnx 4 da correction...


----------



## mij1 (May 1, 2008)

Nice looking fish, we have just got a couple in a small 15 Gal tank and have noticed one is not eating. We are feeding high quality pellets which one likes the other doesn't, Is this just a settling in or should we be watching for something?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

pulcher vs brichari. Do not get me going. Same species I think but regional types, this I think is a TB variety (a mix of types, I am afraid, I think) but there are so many types sure as **** I can not be sure.
Reminds me of the days when folk pretended to care about this stuff.  :wink:
T bar is not a species determiner I think but a useful tool for keeping some varieties separate.

They "hybidise" like mad I think but have a natural preference for related fish which creates problems from inbreeding.

Sure I think most TB are mostly crosses at least here and pure bloods have got so small they are rubbish.

Until this stuff is established properly I guess all decent brichardi and pulcher are subject to hybrid speculation as the pure bred lines have become so puny and inbred.

Nice fish but full of problems?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry do not know what got into me for that rant and no evidence of a cross.
Looks like the ones from Kantalamba "Daffodil" pulcher as suggested earlier   
I guess its just the way the eye looks so yellow on this photo?


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a school of those pulchers. They breed like crazy! I actually sold off the breeding pair and have been raising a huge school of their fry. Love the little guys.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a pair of Bichardi's and have owned some daphs. the daffodil's have more yellow on there dorsal fins and face and tend to get a tad bigger and thier snout is more pointed. There a little more aggressive also IMO. Bichardi's dont have any yellow on them except for some dots by there cadual and one patch on thier face. Heres a pic of a daph I found online and the link to my post with my pair of N. Bichardi's that ended up breeding. Oh and their lyre tails grew back perfect for those of yall who remember this post.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------

